# Soundcloud Artist support button option



## CGR

A thoughtful initiative by Soundcloud for Artists:





__





SoundCloud » Add this new button to your profile so fans can financially support you 💸







blog.soundcloud.com


----------



## CGR

A blue button appears on the right under the banner of your Soundcloud homepage. See here:









pianoproducer.com


Session Pianist, Composer & Arranger. Pro quality midi to audio production.




soundcloud.com


----------

